# T r o u t r h y t h m



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Trout Fishing Only Thing On Fire*

Wind stability continues the theme of the day as temperatures sky rocket sending the fish over deep structure in mid-bay. We've hit a nice rhythm which has resulted in aggressive fishing and solid limits for guests. Redfish intercepts are coming after the last Trout hits the box and are hit and miss depending on location. Capt. Chris Cady ran into a solid school with fishing extending well over the slot on an area shoreline as water cleaned up. Airboat fishing was excellent for guests from Victoria on Monday with big limits hitting the box along with some scattered Drum.

*2018 Haynie 23 Cats - F O R S A L E*

*2018 Haynie 23 Cat* is back on the market at $44,900. 225 Mercury Pro XS with 490 hours and 3 years of warranty remaining on the motor; Coastline Trailer; Bob's; Power Pole; Jack Foreman prop; Stereo; Twin Pro-Air and she's all detailed out and ready to roll.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

